# WANTED: gym buddy in London W1 for gay lad



## steven_cduk (Dec 12, 2004)

I am a gay lad looking for a gym buddy. Your sexuality makes no difference to me.

I am looking to bulk up and need someone to spot me and encourage / motivate me. I use a gym in London W1 and go most weekdays around 5 and have two 1 hours session with my personal trainer a week


----------



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

hi, im a straight guy lookin for a fella with black hair to train with, although hair colour makes no difference


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

steven_cduk said:


> Your sexuality makes no difference to me.


Why even mention yours then??????

Please dont let this thread develop into a gay versus straight thread like some before have else i will delete straight away!!!!

Everyone is welcome on this board but at the end of the day we are here to discuss bodybuilding.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Stv_BABES said:


> hi, im a straight guy lookin for a fella with black hair to train with, although hair colour makes no difference


Lol.........That is so funny. Damn that is funny. 

I want that for a sig............lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

that was some funny sh1t, good effort mate.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Yeah, funny.

And I could understand it too - you been taking English lessons stv?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Surely this is 'The Future' back to haunt us again!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No sports, ran his IP when I first saw the post.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Not even one welcome to the board............lol


----------



## Skin and Bone (Dec 13, 2004)

Pretty funny first post really. WElcome to the board.


----------



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

demon said:


> Yeah, funny.
> 
> And I could understand it too - you been taking English lessons stv?


lol

i always speak propa england!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well then try some hick then...........geterdone.


----------



## steven_cduk (Dec 12, 2004)

The reason why I mentioned the gay thing was cuz I have ran into problem in my day to day life before. I thought being 'straight' with people would weed out the homophobic back lash that you find in the main stream gym culture.

See the comment from ROBDOG above.

"Please dont let this thread develop into a gay versus straight thread like some before have else i will delete straight away!!!!"

Im just a lad looking for someone to stay in shape with.

Who is 'The Future' hackskii?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Fair enough mate. Anyone is welcome on here and you wont find any gay bashing or bigotry(sp) what so ever.

Hope you find someone to workout with mate.

The future is a nob end who has been joining the board and posting abusive and stupid threads and Hackskii just for one has banned him loads of times. I think he has the message finally but he may still be lurking.

Tell us a bit about yourself then mate!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea Steven, he has been banned over 25 times. His name is Steven also. This is a kind and fun board. Welcome Steven.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

are there any gays on the board? not this again! roflmfao you will find many guys on here in a transitional period with their sexuality! we stare at ourselves all day!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

[LittleBritain] I'm the only gay in this forum there can't be any other gays[/Littlebritain] 

Hi and welcome mate


----------



## steven_cduk (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm 27 and looking to bulkup and tone. I've been train only for 1 year and before that time I was a smoker and heavy weekend drinker.

I'm 76kg 6".

I train 3 times a week with my personal trainer. And im looking to find a buddy for the 2 -3 evenings I don't have my trainer. I mainly do free weights but really enjoy the rowing machine.

I have just started to take supplements, Met-Rx and creatine.

I have a few question that I will post after ive eaten about supplements.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

have you given up smoking then? I wish I could, I've tried twice now


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

that wqs ur 2000th post biker congrats


----------



## steven_cduk (Dec 12, 2004)

I have given up smoking for about 1 year but I have a problem getting off the patch!!! You are only meant to be on them for 10 weeks. Some say it not as bad as smoking but for me it is because I feel its still suppressing my appetite.

Biker, do you own http://www.muscleweb.org ?

Do any of you lot use steroids?

When am I best you use Creatine? Before, after or during my session?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

steven_cduk said:


> Do any of you lot use steroids? ?


no there bad for u.... 



steven_cduk said:


> When am I best you use Creatine? Before, after or during my session?


about an hour or so before and straight after, mix it both times with grape juice.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

steven_cduk said:


> When am I best you use Creatine? Before, after or during my session?


Take creatine with grape juice 30 minutes before you train. I feel that you dont have to load like they say on the label.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn Berry beat me to the punch


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> Take creatine with grape juice 30 minutes before you train. I feel that you dont have to load like they say on the label.


copycat


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

diary barry said:


> copycat


My brother and I do that all the time............Y I ota! :boohoo:


----------



## steven_cduk (Dec 12, 2004)

i also take MET-RX protein shakes. When and how much should I use?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

take one when u finish ur workout mate then another whenever u want if u cant fit another meal in somewhere, i have one b4 bed personally


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

diary barry said:


> take one when u finish ur workout mate then another whenever u want if u cant fit another meal in somewhere, i have one b4 bed personally


Whats that? a Frijj milkshake Barry 

Do we take roids? lol, gotta love the innocence. 

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Whats that? a Frijj milkshake Barry
> 
> SD


na not me fatboy i'm dedicated ROTFLMFAO


----------



## steven_cduk (Dec 12, 2004)

SportDr said:


> Do we take roids? lol, gotta love the innocence.


so do you?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

quite a few of the members on this board use steroids, everyone that does/have done steroids did lots of research and many years of hard trainin b4 we used them,


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

steven_cduk said:


> I have given up smoking for about 1 year but I have a problem getting off the patch!!! You are only meant to be on them for 10 weeks. Some say it not as bad as smoking but for me it is because I feel its still suppressing my appetite.
> 
> Biker, do you own http://www.muscleweb.org ?
> 
> ...


Well it's normally within a few weeks of me stopping using the patches that I start smoking again 

I do indeed own it.

And I do use steroids

and you should use creatine post workout, IMHO there is no need to load it (double dose at the start) and there is little point in taking it on days when you don't workout.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

smoking is good for you isnt it?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

oh no...who started him off!!


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

roids are bad...m'kay?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Biker said:


> Well it's normally within a few weeks of me stopping using the patches that I start smoking again
> 
> I do indeed own it.
> 
> ...


can i ask why about the creatine biker? If you dont mind me saying, i hear these theories all over the place and never seem to get a rational logical explanation. Some say there is no need to load and some swear by it, im jst curious why dont see any point in loading.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Steroids make you sexy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Biker is sexy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

James.Titor said:


> Biker is sexy.


Wow


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> can i ask why about the creatine biker? If you dont mind me saying, i hear these theories all over the place and never seem to get a rational logical explanation. Some say there is no need to load and some swear by it, im jst curious why dont see any point in loading.


The reason for taking creatine isn't for the muscle it puts on but the chemical environment it produces in muscle. Think about it, muscles use ATP to contract and when they run out they turn to Creatine phosphate and the more of that you have the more you can do.

Use it post workout and only 5 g at a time and in your carbs/whey drink, creatine is worthless if you dont have the correct sugar with it and the right proteins.

Use creatine 5g in 60-80g of whey and 60-80g of carb powder. There's no need to load or take every day if you eat red meat in your diet, if you eat red meat you already have high levels.

Now the thing about PWO shakes is that they shouldn't be taken just post workout, you should drink 25% of it 30 mins pre workout, then 25% should be sipped during your workout (between exercises or it might get messy  ) then the last 50% as soon as you stop training.


----------



## CamdenGuy (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome to the board Steven CDUK .... Is it too late to be saying welcome ?!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Biker said:


> (between exercises or it might get messy  ) training.


Lol! That cracked me up and I have no idea why.

That was a nice read with very little technical terms for us non-scientists to understand  .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

James.Titor said:


> Biker is sexy.


Get a room. 

I am going to throw a spanner wrench in here (OSC), Post work out with the creatine but, if you add protein to the dextrose or any other sugar you wont spike the insulin as fast and you wont shuttle the creatine into the muscles as fast or as efficiant. I know where you got that info and I totally disagree with it. I know creatine comes from red meat and yes that is a protein so dont go there. Creatine dosn't work for me at all. Not even a little. I have tried it since it came out. The only time it worked for me was when I took it all by itself with a dextrose sugar. Yes I got stronger and all that dextrose just put body fat on an already semi fat guy. I dont use it. Yes you do need creatine in your off days but you dont need to load.

Ok let the flames begin.:cool: Asbestos glasses.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

The best advice really is to try a couple of different brands of creatine and see what works for you. It doesnt work for winger & a lot of other people, but on the other hand it does work for a lot of people.

I personally take my creatine about 30mins before my workout, and i add about 50g protien & 50g of carbs. I noticed since i started adding the protien & carbs to it, that it made a huge difference.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i use v12 turbo before workouts it says use twice a day but i only use it before work outs and i get a real good pump you can feel the diffrence when i dont use it to when i do!


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

Biker said:


> Well it's normally within a few weeks of me stopping using the patches that I start smoking again


good i thought i was the only one! i tried patches twice but i start getting addicted to the patches i would put one on about 10am and start to feel great after about 20mins then after about 4-5hrs i had to put another one on. after i finish uni this summer im gonna try zyban


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

SD said:


> Whats that? a Frijj milkshake Barry
> 
> Do we take roids? lol, gotta love the innocence.
> 
> SD


I thought u done you first cycle recently in your journal:whistling:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

heavyweight said:


> I thought u done you first cycle recently in your journal:whistling:


Ah no :confused1:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

lol this threads nearly 5yrs old


----------



## alphamatt (Feb 15, 2009)

hackskii said:


> No sports, ran his IP when I first saw the post.


If he has a dynamic ip (as most of us do) all he would have to do would be to reset his router and be given a totally new ip address!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

SD said:


> Ah no :confused1:


Whats up! do u feel like u've bin caught out on sumthin or do u mean u have taken a course b4!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

What does Ah no mean:confused1:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

ah24 said:


> lol this threads nearly 5yrs old


lo, thinking the same thing.

I wonder if he found his perfect training partner


----------

